# Betsy our mobile alternative universe



## grahamandjayne (Nov 23, 2016)

hi, 
she does not look bad for a 27 year old we think. As far as we can tell she was built by a worker from autotrail and has all the top kit for the time, but on a 3.5 ton twin wheel transit chassis. She is slow and the steering is very heavy as its not assisted and there is no turbo but she has been with us for over 10 years and we are very fond of her. 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/asset.php?fid=40309&uid=64062&d=1479917902


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 23, 2016)

grahamandjayne said:


> hi,
> she does not look bad for a 27 year old we think. As far as we can tell she was built by a worker from autotrail and has all the top kit for the time, but on a 3.5 ton twin wheel transit chassis. She is slow and the steering is very heavy as its not assisted and there is no turbo but she has been with us for over 10 years and we are very fond of her. View attachment 48630http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/asset.php?fid=40309&uid=64062&d=1479917902



Very nice! It's a credit to you how tidy you've managed to keep it looking ,not bad for an old tranny! :drive::wave::lol-061::have fun:


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome   and what  a lovely old van     -   any insider piccies ?   -  me  -   i'm just nosey !!   I've got an old van also


----------



## Wully (Nov 23, 2016)

What a nice old van you canny beat an old transit what you lack in technology and power steering is made up by nothing complicated to repair or maintain and the roof rack looks a cracker too.your door opens away from vents and window somebody's put a wee bit of thought into that it looks like it'll be around for another 27 year well done it's a classic do you get any leeway on mot and road tax because of age


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> What a nice old van you canny beat an old transit what you lack in technology and power steering is made up by nothing complicated to repair or maintain and the roof rack looks a cracker too.your door opens away from vents and window somebody's put a wee bit of thought into that it looks like it'll be around for another 27 year well done it's a classic do you get any leeway on mot and road tax because of age




how old does it have to be to qualify for 0 road tax  - or did they do away with that concession ?


----------



## Wully (Nov 23, 2016)

If it's registered before Jan 1976 it's exempt and I think there's somthing about mot not being so strict.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2016)

In my case   -  is that the year it was registered in UK  or the year it was registered/built in Japan ?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> In my case   -  is that the year it was registered in UK  or the year it was registered/built in Japan ?



Read this Collette;

Applying for historic tax exemption - Motoring Advice and News

Not sure that it is still the current rulings, but it does cover imported vehicles.

May be worth giving them a ring.


----------



## grahamandjayne (Nov 23, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> Welcome   and what  a lovely old van     -   any insider piccies ?   -  me  -   i'm just nosey !!   I've got an old van also



sorry not many, but for the time was well equipped, neck rolls, four burner hob cassette loo with electric flush etc


----------



## grahamandjayne (Nov 23, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> What a nice old van you canny beat an old transit what you lack in technology and power steering is made up by nothing complicated to repair or maintain and the roof rack looks a cracker too.your door opens away from vents and window somebody's put a wee bit of thought into that it looks like it'll be around for another 27 year well done it's a classic do you get any leeway on mot and road tax because of age



sadly not not quite old enough to be in the classic camper club or get classic insurance. She does 25 to the gallon all the time and the accelerator is more an on off thing, would like a turbo but she costs little to service, and everything is dead simple !!!!


----------



## barryd (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks great that.  Kind of gives me some hope as our Kontiki turned 20 this year and ive been looking for the past four years for a replacement and not found anything suitable yet.  Maybe its got a few years left in it.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Read this Collette;
> 
> Applying for historic tax exemption - Motoring Advice and News
> 
> ...



thanks Rob  -  my van aint vintage enough  and if they keep moving the date for qualification it never will be   (I think !!!!!)  it was first registered in Japan in 1993


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 24, 2016)

that looks one heluva nice van ,well worth keeping and looking after.mechanicaly it may be a bit of a snail ,but  you will have very little trouble with it .


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 27, 2016)

Great looking van in superb condition, a credit to you.


----------

